
GrandPerspective – Application for Mac that graphically shows disk usage - octosphere
http://grandperspectiv.sourceforge.net/
======
bsg75
I have been using OmniDiskSweeper for this:
[https://www.omnigroup.com/more](https://www.omnigroup.com/more)

It's not a graphical presentation, but as I am usually looking at the biggest
directories first for pruning it's layout is good.

